# Resign during probation period - what happens next?



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Good evening, 
There is something i would like to ask have your opinion please.
It is regarding employment contracts for government companies.
That i would like to know, is the following.

If the employee proceeds to an emergency leave or resigns for serious personal reasons within the probation period, does he need to deposit or pay somehow an amount equivalent to the expenses incurred for his recruitment?. 
What does this amount include usually?. Does it really depend on the type of the company? i.e public-government or private one?
Is there anyone who was on the same situation before?.

thank you.


----------

